# Lost: 7 wt Scott Fly Rod-Lower Blue



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Well my fishing career just sank to an all new low. I borrowed my neighbors Scott STS 7 Wt rod to go catch some hogs and it fell off the back of the boat twoish miles downriver of spring creek. Duckied it today and didn't find it hung up on any bushes so hopefully someone finds it. Reward is in your future if you find it. 
Ian 
970-509-0587


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

You know it was only because it was borrowed right? Were you able to fish the park at all or complete waste plus loss?


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Lost rods suck (speaking from experience.) check with the flyshops in Silverthorne, always a chance someone found it and told someone...not a good chance but a chance. to replace it, Royal Gorge Anglers has a sale on some Scott rods right now. Sorry, Man, but etiquette is to replace the rig: Rod/Reel/Line.


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Yep, Plan on replacing it... Fished a little of the Park but the water was really off. I have a couple of buddies with proforms and he sometimes works as a guide so I will get some kind of deal. 
Thanks,


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

Rod found, props to Blake from blue valley acres. Super pumped....


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Glad you found it. We looked under a few big trout, but couldn't find it.


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

Great news. Strike while your Karma is HOT!



SH


----------

